# James Wallestein en Patreon



## octopodiforme (8 Feb 2022)

Abandona YouTube por Patreon. Ha perdido el trabajo en la funeraria.

Por 4,50 € mensuales os haréis "Wallesteniano VIP".









James Wallestein is creating Video-críticas sobre películas y más! | Patreon


Become a patron of James Wallestein today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




www.patreon.com


----------



## Albion (8 Feb 2022)

Ya empieza otra vez. A ver si vuelve a sus viejos tiempos, cuando vivía en un coche y pedía pasta para el sonotone. Eso sí que fue mítico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Feb 2022)

Joder entre tanta producción y dirección de películas debo estar estresado...


----------



## ueee3 (8 Feb 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Kartoffeln (8 Feb 2022)

Ahora mismo le echo 20 €


----------



## ULTRAPACO (11 Feb 2022)

que me espere sentado, yo no pago por ver videos


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> que me espere sentado, yo no pago por ver videos





Animaros allí (Patreon), dice.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Feb 2022)

"Respuesta abrumadora".

"YouTube son unos hijos de puta".


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Feb 2022)

23k subs y lleva literalmente toda la vida en youtube, que yo creo que estaba ya en el año 1 de youtube.

Y quiere rascar mucho con Patreon dice?


----------



## octopodiforme (17 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> 23k subs y lleva literalmente toda la vida en youtube, que yo creo que estaba ya en el año 1 de youtube.
> 
> Y quiere rascar mucho con Patreon dice?



Con mil patrocinadores podría ganar para sus gastos corrientes, según sus cálculos iniciales.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Feb 2022)

¿Estamos ante el mayor fracasado de youtuber considerando la relación tiempo-subs?

@Actor Secundario Bob nos ayudará a aclararlo.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Con mil patrocinadores podría ganar para sus gastos corrientes, según sus cálculos iniciales.



Ya flipa conseguir que 1000 personas le den cholos.


----------



## El Juani (17 Feb 2022)

Cuando hacía videos en 2013 o por ahí molaba. Recuerdo uno analizando una peli de Godzilla totalmente mamadísimo que era una absoluta obra maestra. Ahora.. con sus fantasmadas varias, le pueden dar bien por culo.


----------



## Desmond Humes (17 Feb 2022)

Lejos quedan sus vídeos sobre unboxings, y objetos de mierda por los que pujaba en ebay, o las compras de blurays.
Por no hablar de sus delirios sobre rodar nosecuantas películas en JOLIBUD, y su estrepitoso fracaso en twitch.





octopodiforme dijo:


> "Respuesta abrumadora".
> 
> "YouTube son unos hijos de puta".




Ese vídeo es tremendo, está lleno de red flags.
No puede arreglar su ordenador porque "me costaría 150 dólares y ahora no tengo trabajo".

Hay un nivel de su patreon donde por 6 dólares hace saludos personalizados. Y otro donde te echa las cartas del Tarot. Así, literal.
Está rozando la cibermendicidad.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Feb 2022)

¿Pero dónde está este buen hombre? ¿Sigue en Texas? ¿La peli que iba a rodar qué?

Yo tb lo miraba en 2013, iba a decir que cuando molaba pero no ha molado nunca, pero era entretenido. Aún me acuerdo de la performance del coche en el que vivia de vagabundo y las historias fake que contaba. Habría que rescatar ese vídeo, fué su PEAK totalmente.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Pero dónde está este buen hombre? ¿Sigue en Texas?



Vive en Arlington, Texas.


----------



## El Juani (17 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Pero dónde está este buen hombre? ¿Sigue en Texas? ¿La peli que iba a rodar qué?
> 
> Yo tb lo miraba en 2013, iba a decir que cuando molaba pero no ha molado nunca, pero era entretenido. Aún me acuerdo de la performance del coche en el que vivia de vagabundo y las historias fake que contaba. Habría que rescatar ese vídeo, fué su PEAK totalmente.



Había un Ivoox creo, no sé qué página, que recogía algunas de las reviews esas que hacía, pero de su segunda etapa en youtube. Para mi la mejor fue la de Dimensión Fantástica, que la complementaba con el blog ese de blogger cochambroso y hacía reviews de pelis. Ahí sí estaba de puta madre.

A ver si encuentro el enlace de la página de ivoox con algunas de esas reviews... sólo audio.


----------



## octopodiforme (17 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Había un Ivoox creo, no sé qué página, que recogía algunas de las reviews esas que hacía, pero de su segunda etapa en youtube. Para mi la mejor fue la de Dimensión Fantástica, que la complementaba con el blog ese de blogger cochambroso y hacía reviews de pelis. Ahí sí estaba de puta madre.



Yo diría que la mejor fue su primera etapa en YouTube, antes del vivir en el coche, cuando hacía vídeos de 5-15 minutos sobre películas de serie B, que eran de las que realmente le gustaba hablar.


----------



## El Juani (17 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Yo diría que la mejor fue su primera etapa en YouTube, antes del vivir en el coche, cuando hacía vídeos de 5-15 minutos sobre películas de serie B, que eran de las que realmente le gustaba hablar.



Exactamente. Así es. 

Por cierto, lo encontré: 






La plataforma líder de podcast en español - iVoox


Disfruta de miles de podcasts, audiolibros y radios en el catálogo de audio más grande en español. ¡Escucha gratis donde y cuando quieras con iVoox!




www.ivoox.com





No hace falta que me deis las gracias mariconas malas


----------



## octopodiforme (20 Feb 2022)

Exacto. Perdió su valor añadido, su seña de identidad.


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Feb 2022)

Tiene ahora 75 suscritos en Patreon, 75 "verdaderos amantes de la calidad".


----------



## Desmond Humes (9 Mar 2022)

Nuevo servicio que ofrece en su Patreon: leer y revisar vuestros guiones de cine, esos que todos tenéis rodando por los cajones de vuestras casas.

Os dará su eksperta opinión y consejos para modificar de forma sensilla vuestro guión de sine, y obtengáis una total satisfaksión.










Todo por el módico precio de* 300 mortadelos.*

Pero ya advierte en el video que no le toquéis mucho los huevos y que aceptéis sus consejos con el guión, y que ni se os ocurra regatear con el precio, que su tiempo vale eso y mucho más.
Ya lleva 95 patreons y dice que ha hecho 900 dólares en este tiempo, habla de que en el futuro podrá vivir de esto y hacer viajes, críticas de restaurantes, etc...
Se debe pensar que el crecimiento va a ser exponencial, cuando lo más probable es que alcance su peak en un mes o dos y a partir de ahí llegará el estancamiento.

Cuando encuentre trabajo empezará a pasar de su patreon, como ha hecho con sus anteriores 26 proyectos.


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Mar 2022)

De las películas, las series de televisión y los videojuegos que iba a lanzar ya no dice nada.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Mar 2022)

¿ya se ha decidido si hablar como canario, panchito o peninsular? Menudo cacao tenía al hablar, supuestamente se crió en canarias, pero a veces pronunciaba la ce como debe ser.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Mar 2022)

Un centenar de patrocinadores. Exultante.


----------



## Albion (14 Mar 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Un centenar de patrocinadores. Exultante.



Es el onlyfans más extraño que he visto. Encima ni da para paja. Bueno, quizás sí, yoquesé.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Mar 2022)

Pues alrededor de 200 cholos se estará sacando al mes sin hacer nada.


----------



## Decipher (14 Mar 2022)

Mucho criticais pero bien o mal el hombre se mueve intentando cosas. Al menos eso me parece admirable. Otra cosa es el resultado, pero bueno, no se puede tener todo.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Mucho criticais pero bien o mal el hombre se mueve intentando cosas. Al menos eso me parece admirable. Otra cosa es el resultado, pero bueno, no se puede tener todo.



Elogios no han faltado a su buen hacer. Me quedo con el mejor Wallestein antes que con cualquier otro youtuber crítico de cine.


----------



## octopodiforme (31 Mar 2022)

Ha perdido patrocinadores. Hace unos días estaba en 111. Ahora en 107.


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Abr 2022)

Y bajando.






Parece que su techo estaba en los 100.
Después del arreón inicial, ahora lo va a tener en chino para crecer. Yo no entiendo cómo no se da cuenta de estas cosas, no es realista el crecimiento exponencial que él preveía, eso no funciona así.


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Abr 2022)

Ahora 91. ¿Qué está pasando aquí?


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Abr 2022)

Esto se lo ha señalado mucha gente. Le irrita que se lo digan; da malas contestaciones y, por orgullo o cabezonería, es incapaz de admitirlo.


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Abr 2022)

No sube vídeos a Patreon desde el 9 de abril.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No sube vídeos a Patreon desde el 9 de abril.



Se habrá fugado con la pasta.


----------



## Desmond Humes (27 Abr 2022)

Está centrado en sus proyectos para Netflix, Hollywood, y la industria gamer. Que no lo molesten con historias de patreon.









Es un gurú mediático global, el Da Vinci del siglo XXI.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Abr 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Se habrá fugado con la pasta.



Eso lo hizo cuando pidió dinero porque según él le había echado la mujer e hizo unos vídeos diciendo que vivía en el coche.

Al poco tiempo saco un vídeo comiendo gambas y bebiendo champán que ya se había reconciliado.


----------



## octopodiforme (27 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Al poco tiempo saco un vídeo comiendo gambas y bebiendo champán que ya se había reconciliado.



Que ella le dejaba dormir en su casa mientras se follaba a otro, si recuerdo bien.


----------



## octopodiforme (1 May 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (1 May 2022)

Hay un canal de YouTube que está subiendo sus vídeos de Patreon: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIxxRutuRuM3Fe2riHP5spg/featured


----------



## workforfood (15 May 2022)

Lleva más de un mes sin subir vídeos, la gente se le va a borrar del canal. Debe de haber encontrado otro trabajo, pero lo más raro que la gente que le paga ni hace el menor comentario.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

HILO OFICIAL NUESTRAS COMIDAS Y CENAS!!APRENDE UNA DIETA SANA EN BURBUJA!!EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Hola, si, soy yo, el humilde y multipremiado @Obiwanchernobil especialista en diversos temas, entre ellos la nutricion, célebres son mis hilos sobre vida sana y bla bla bla. En este hilo participativo entre los burbujos conoceremos productos premiun gastronomicos que compartiremos de forma...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## workforfood (16 May 2022)

Ha subido un vídeo que no lo ha anunciado en youtube que pone retomando patreon. Creo que James ha visto que si con youtube se sacaba una bolsa de pipas con patreon se saca para llenar la nevera tres días. Por lo tanto debe de haber encontrado otro trabajo y esto lo dejara para sacarse un extra.


----------



## octopodiforme (18 May 2022)

Su ausencia se habrá debido a reuniones con los inversores de Chicago. Todo tiene explicación.


----------



## octopodiforme (18 May 2022)

No sé si será un estafador, como dicen, pero desde luego sí es un mentiroso patológico. Tal como yo lo veo, las fantasías, los sueños, se apoderan de su persona y siente un deseo irresistible de contarlo y embellecerlo como si fueran hechos. 

Me gusta como youtuber pero como persona me genera una desconfianza total.


----------



## octopodiforme (18 May 2022)

Diez años con el cuento de la película que "ya se va a hacer".


----------



## octopodiforme (24 May 2022)




----------



## workforfood (1 Jun 2022)

Este lo deja ya ha dicho que ha encontrado trabajo con un horario de 12 horas al día 6 días a la semana ¿vigilante? 72 horas semanales. Ahora sí que lo de Patreon se va a la mierda, con 12 horas aunque sea sentado en una silla le van a entrar ganas de hacer vídeos ni de coña. Ya ha explicado porque ha estado un mes sin subir vídeos a patreon estaba acabando un libro de cine de los varios que tiene en preparación.


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Este lo deja ya ha dicho que ha encontrado trabajo con un horario de 12 horas al día 6 días a la semana ¿vigilante?



Quizá camarero, que es de lo que tiene más experiencia.


----------



## workforfood (1 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Quizá camarero, que es de lo que tiene más experiencia.



Me parecen demasiadas horas ha dicho 12 horas al día de Lunes a Sábado. Con 12 horas las ganas que va a tener para hacer un puñetero vídeo del trabajo al catre y poco más.


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Me parecen demasiadas horas ha dicho 12 horas al día de Lunes a Sábado. Con 12 horas las ganas que va a tener para hacer un puñetero vídeo del trabajo al catre y poco más.



Ciertamente son muchas horas para un hombre de su edad, exceso de peso y que padece de gota. No sé cómo acabará.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jun 2022)

Que su novio negrazo transexual le mantenga


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que su novio negrazo transexual le mantenga



Me pregunto cómo serían las novias que tuvo Wallestein en Andorra y en España; habla de ellas en sus cuatro vídeos de "la historia de mi vida".

La exmujer y el hombre de ahora son indescriptibles.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (1 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me pregunto cómo serían las novias que tuvo Wallestein en Andorra y en España; habla de ellas en sus cuatro vídeos de "la historia de mi vida".
> 
> La exmujer y el hombre de ahora son indescriptibles.



Simplemente es un mentiroso compulsivo


----------



## workforfood (1 Jun 2022)

A ver si continúa con su historia de la vida en Estados unidos, el vídeo de su vida con su ex ha sido lo mejor de youtube en mucho tiempo. Se le saqueó mucho material que tenía en facebook de ballenato a anoréxica.

Por lo menos le veo feliz con su actual pareja


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (1 Jun 2022)

Tiene 68 ahora mismo. Llegó a tener sobre 110.


----------



## Desmond Humes (1 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Por lo menos le veo feliz con su actual pareja







Un día sales por ahí con tu mejor amigo, y al siguiente te casas con él. 
Superando cualquier guión de Almodóvar. Grande James.


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Jun 2022)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Un día sales por ahí con tu mejor amigo, y al siguiente te casas con él.
> Superando cualquier guión de Almodóvar. Grande James.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076878



Esta foto no la conocía.


----------



## workforfood (1 Jun 2022)

James tiene una pinta de muy americano en esa foto. Un WASP en toda regla, blanco, pelo tirando a rubio y ojos azules.


----------



## Anonimo23 (2 Jun 2022)

up


----------



## Desmond Humes (3 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Esta foto no la conocía.



Es de este vídeo:


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Jun 2022)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Es de este vídeo:



¡Jajaja! Ese coche en que van casi seguro que es uno que sale aparcado en casa de Wallestein, en Google Street View.


----------



## workforfood (3 Jun 2022)

Ese vídeo del partido baloncesto ya me acuerdo, pero lo que no relacionaba es que el moreno que salía era la mujer transexual de James porque al menos en ese vídeo no es transexual, sigue con su apariencia masculina.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ese vídeo del partido baloncesto ya me acuerdo, pero lo que no relacionaba es que el moreno que salía era la mujer transexual de James porque al menos en ese vídeo no es transexual, sigue con su apariencia masculina.



Se refiere a él como "amiguito", una expresión poco usual para referirse a un amigo normal. No es en sí mismo determinante, ni prueba concluyente de nada, pero sí es raro, sospechoso...


----------



## workforfood (13 Jun 2022)

El Wallestein es un cachondo decía que iba a retomar patreon y lo que lleva de Junio no ha hecho ningún vídeo.


----------



## octopodiforme (13 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El Wallestein es un cachondo decía que iba a retomar patreon y lo que lleva de Junio no ha hecho ningún vídeo.



Ha visto que no hace dinero, que es su verdadera motivación, en lugar del puro arte, del entretenimiento, como en sus orígenes.

Está desmotivado. Desganado. No hay más que verlo. 

Florentino Pérez dijo en sus audios filtrados que Guti era el peor enemigo de sí mismo, lo que podría aplicarse a Wallestein.


----------



## workforfood (13 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ha visto que no hace dinero, que es su verdadera motivación, en lugar del puro arte, del entretenimiento, como en sus orígenes.
> 
> Está desmotivado. Desganado. No hay más que verlo.
> 
> Florentino Pérez dijo en sus audios filtrados que Guti era el peor enemigo de sí mismo, lo que podría aplicarse a Wallestein.




Y menos que va a hacer si tiene el trabajo de 12 horas. Ya lo dije si tiene un curro de 12 horas aunque sea sentado no va a hacer nada, un vídeo al mes, como mucho. Del trabajo ver 4 cosas en la tele y en el ordenador y a dormir.


----------



## octopodiforme (13 Jun 2022)

Esas malas reacciones a las preguntas y sugerencias es uno de los aspectos que menos me gustan de su personalidad.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Jun 2022)

Creo que su error ha sido precisamente el querer adaptarse a ello y ser un youtuber más. 

Lo que le gustaba, lo que le hizo popular, donde expresaba su talento y conocimientos, donde aportaba su valor añadido, estaba en el cine de serie B y Z del que hablaba en el blog Dimensión Fantástica. No había nadie como él.


----------



## Albion (23 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Creo que su error ha sido precisamente el querer adaptarse a ello y ser un youtuber más.
> 
> Lo que le gustaba, lo que le hizo popular, donde expresaba su talento y conocimientos, donde aportaba su valor añadido, estaba en el cine de serie B y Z del que hablaba en el blog Dimensión Fantástica. No había nadie como él.



Ah, sí, que bueno era ese blog. Me acuerdo que lo cerró (en parte) porque publicó una novela de zombies que no compró ni el tato y se enrabietó. Veo que los años no han mejorado ese comportamiento entre infantil e inmaduro. Pero hay que quererle como es. O quizás no.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Jun 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Ah, sí, que bueno era ese blog. Me acuerdo que lo cerró (en parte) porque publicó una novela de zombies que no compró ni el tato y se enrabietó. Veo que los años no han mejorado ese comportamiento entre infantil e inmaduro. Pero hay que quererle como es. O quizás no.



Soltó una diatriba contra sus seguidores porque, si recuerdo bien, solamente vendió un libro. Fue alucinante, surrealista.


----------



## Albion (23 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Soltó una diatriba contra sus seguidores porque, si recuerdo bien, solamente vendió un libro. Fue alucinante, surrealista.



Y maravilloso, también.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Jun 2022)

32:15: "Soy un experto en guiones. He dado clases sobre ese tema".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (24 Jun 2022)

Hay algo de la vida de James Wallestein que, a quienes hayan visto su serie de vídeos de "La historia de mi vida" en Canarias, Barcelona, Andorra, otra vez Barcelona y finalmente los USA, les tiene que haber hecho pensar como a mí: ¿cómo es que no salía de un tinglado y ya se metía en otro? Ha sido constantemente así tanto a nivel familiar, como personal como profesional. En el tema familiar no ha sido culpa suya; en el personal es otra historia; lo de las novias da para que Steven Spielberg encuentre presupuesto para la película.


----------



## workforfood (1 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Hay algo de la vida de James Wallestein que, a quienes hayan visto su serie de vídeos de "La historia de mi vida" en Canarias, Barcelona, Andorra, otra vez Barcelona y finalmente los USA, les tiene que haber hecho pensar como a mí: ¿cómo es que no salía de un tinglado y ya se metía en otro? Ha sido constantemente así tanto a nivel familiar, como personal como profesional. En el tema familiar no ha sido culpa suya; en el personal es otra historia; lo de las novias da para que Steven Spielberg encuentre presupuesto para la película.



Lo que todo el mundo espera es que haga el siguiente vídeo de su vida, porque todo el mes de junio no ha subido ningún vídeo aún así aguanta con 60 y poco patreons.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Jul 2022)

James roto, destrozado; ha conocido a una artista alemana; se ha enamorado y deja al esposo negro.


----------



## Albion (3 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> James roto, destrozado; ha conocido a una artista alemana; se ha enamorado y deja al esposo negro.



Hostia, que se nos ha enamorado. Espera que comienza una nueva serie de "me han echado de casa y necesito cash".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jul 2022)

El subnormal de las camisetas de flores que hacía gracias por qué se tiro una hora hablando de prometheus, luego fingió que dormía en un coche....
No se, yo si me gusta el cine lo mismo recurriría a otras vídeos y tal.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El subnormal de las camisetas de flores que hacía gracias por qué se tiro una hora hablando de prometheus, luego fingió que dormía en un coche....
> No se, yo si me gusta el cine lo mismo recurriría a otras vídeos y tal.



¿Una hora? Eso es un vídeo corto. Alguno tiene de cuatro y creo que hasta de cinco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Una hora? Eso es un vídeo corto. Alguno tiene de cuatro y creo que hasta de cinco.



Joder y os ponéis al brasa este cinco horas?


----------



## Lord Vader (3 Jul 2022)

Me gusta la gente que hace cosas. Este tío no tendrá éxito, pero por lo menos intenta hacer cosas. Hasta libros ha escrito. Le deseo lo mejor.



Albion dijo:


> A ver si vuelve a sus viejos tiempos, cuando vivía en un coche y pedía pasta para el sonotone.



Es verdad! Así lo conocí yo. Eso si que eran vídeos divertidos. Que tiempos!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jul 2022)

Hay que buscar a Casandra krankenkroft yaaaaa


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Jul 2022)

Siempre me ha recordado a Luixy Toledo


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Me gusta la gente que hace cosas. Este tío no tendrá éxito, pero por lo menos intenta hacer cosas. Hasta libros ha escrito. Le deseo lo mejor.
> 
> 
> 
> Es verdad! Así lo conocí yo. Eso si que eran vídeos divertidos. Que tiempos!



Ha hecho buenas cosas. Cuando descubrí su blog, _Dimensión Fantástica_, casi que flilpé.


----------



## Lord Vader (4 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ha hecho buenas cosas. Cuando descubrí su blog, _Dimensión Fantástica_, casi que flilpé.



Ya te digo. El tío se lo curra.


----------



## workforfood (5 Jul 2022)

Su marido moreno cuando se entere le pone en la calle. Pero la tía ha dicho que tiene veintipocosaños y el wallestein tiene 51 años eso no tiene futuro. El wallestein ve que lo del transexual pues es compartir piso con un amigo sin problemas una vida friki. Con la tía ve que puede hacer una vida más normal de pareja. Wallestein se había acomodado a una vida tranquila con el transexual. Pero lo dicho una diferencia de edad enorme. Ya no tenemos vídeos en mucho tiempo.


----------



## workforfood (5 Jul 2022)

12 horas de trabajo de lunes a sabado no se acostumbra nadie, menuda troleada que ha dicho con lo de los vídeos diarios, y ahora esto, si lo ha comentado es que ya tiene pensado irse con esa chica, solo hay que ver la diferencia de precios 300000 de su esposo frente a 3 millones de la chica. El transexual ya es historia. Ahora un friki como Walllestein con 51 años ya tenía que pasar de mujeres. Lo que pasa es que el tío está muy acomplejado con que está con un.transexual moreno porque nunca la ha sacado en ningún vídeo.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que el tío está muy acomplejado con que está con un.transexual moreno porque nunca la ha sacado en ningún vídeo.



Sin querer sí la ha sacado. Creo que es en el vídeo de las vacaciones en Los Angeles donde el transexual sale reflejado en los cristales de unas puertas, mientras graba a James.


----------



## workforfood (6 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Sin querer sí la ha sacado. Creo que es en el vídeo de las vacaciones en Los Angeles donde el transexual sale reflejado en los cristales de unas puertas, mientras graba a James.



Digo voluntariamente y luego presiones de la familia, como que haces con un transexual. Pero vamos que ya le hemos visto cuando no era oficial con el partido de baloncesto en dallas, en 6 años no ha salido voluntariamente un segundo en los vídeos y eso dice mucho de esa relación.



Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Hay que buscar a Casandra krankenkroft yaaaaa



Eso es una troleada no sale nada, James siempre está alerta de lo que se dice, que haya encontrado otra tía vale pero ese nombre es totalmente falso krankenkroft en alemán quiere decir enfermo. Cuidado porque este tío lleva con inventos mucho tiempo como el tema de la películas, videojuegos y los famosos sonotones etc. Además ya se han chivado de la resubida de vídeos y ese canal dentro de poco ya está eliminado.


----------



## workforfood (6 Jul 2022)

Lo de los sonotones nunca se aclaró y devolvió todo el dinero quedó en una zona gris, pero vamos que útimamente se lo estaba inventando todo con los inversores de decenas de películas con los videojuegos y su viaje a China etc. el nombre ese es totalmente falso cualquiera que haga una búsqueda no sale absolutamente nada.


----------



## workforfood (6 Jul 2022)

Hay gente que no pronuncia bien macho como la r se le llama rotacismo, eso no tiene nada que ver con que oiga mal.


----------



## workforfood (6 Jul 2022)

Lo que sea, no digo que no tenga un pérdida de audición sino que dijo medias verdades y los sonotones no aparecieron nunca o ves que usa audífonos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (6 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Digo voluntariamente y luego presiones de la familia, como que haces con un transexual. Pero vamos que ya le hemos visto cuando no era oficial con el partido de baloncesto en dallas, en 6 años no ha salido voluntariamente un segundo en los vídeos y eso dice mucho de esa relación.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es una troleada no sale nada, James siempre está alerta de lo que se dice, que haya encontrado otra tía vale pero ese nombre es totalmente falso krankenkroft en alemán quiere decir enfermo. Cuidado porque este tío lleva con inventos mucho tiempo como el tema de la películas, videojuegos y los famosos sonotones etc. Además ya se han chivado de la resubida de vídeos y ese canal dentro de poco ya está eliminado.



Quién coño se cree que una jamba de 29 años va a estar con wallestein de 50. Se le va la pinza


----------



## workforfood (6 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Quién coño se cree que una jamba de 29 años va a estar con wallestein de 50. Se le va la pinza



Una sudaca sin papeles en texas, que se la ha encontrado en el trabajo por ejemplo o una madura de 50 años con 150 kg de peso las que conducen esas motos en el walmart, algo así, pero el nombre es totalmente falso, se inventa cosas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (6 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Una sudaca sin papeles en texas, que se la ha encontrado en el trabajo por ejemplo o una madura de 50 años con 150 kg de peso las que conducen esas motos en el walmart, algo así, pero el nombre es totalmente falso, se inventa cosas.



Ni eso, una sudaca sin papeles en Texas, tiene un futuro más prospero que con armengol


----------



## workforfood (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (14 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El transexual ya es historia.





Pues la de Thor ha ido a verla con él. 

La tal Casandra, su amor, es la que le lleva las redes sociales.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Jul 2022)

Le ha molestado que, en _Spiderhead_, presenten como asqueroso follar con tías de su edad.

Aquí se le ve más despierto, más enérgico que de costumbre.


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Jul 2022)

Kassandra Nukenstein (Fräulein Nukenstein en Instagram), el amor de James Wallestein.

Vive en Leipzig.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Ago 2022)

Se acabó el amor. Kassandra Nukenstein llora por el trato que le ha dado James Wallestein.


----------



## Archetet (6 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Se acabó el amor. Kassandra Nukenstein llora por el trato que le ha dado James Wallestein.



No me creo nada. ¿No será un montaje para subir subscriptores al patreon?

Es que es todo rarísimo. En tiempo récord deja al negro, le sale una novia alemana, y luego salen esos audios nadie sabe de donde... además, Wallestein siempre denuncia los canales que suben contenido suyo (hace pocas semanas, Youtube borró un canal que subía sus vídeos de Patreon por la patilla) pero ese canal lleva tiempo funcionando, yo creo que es de él.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Ago 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> No me creo nada. ¿No será un montaje para subir subscriptores al patreon?
> 
> Es que es todo rarísimo. En tiempo récord deja al negro, le sale una novia alemana, y luego salen esos audios nadie sabe de donde... además, Wallestein siempre denuncia los canales que suben contenido suyo (hace pocas semanas, Youtube borró un canal que subía sus vídeos de Patreon por la patilla) pero ese canal lleva tiempo funcionando, yo creo que es de él.



Con Wallestein nunca puedes estar seguro de nada...

Con el esposo sigue viviendo, o eso ha dado a entender en sus últimos vídeos.


----------



## Woden (11 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me pregunto cómo serían las novias que tuvo Wallestein en Andorra y en España; habla de ellas en sus cuatro vídeos de "la historia de mi vida".
> 
> La exmujer y el hombre de ahora son indescriptibles.



Esos videos eran canela en rama. Aunque su prime fue cuando vivía en el coche en el aparcamiento de una iglesia evangélica.


----------



## Woden (11 Ago 2022)

Por cierto está bien CALBO el andoba. 

Y tela del telar el último vidrio de 3 horas que ha puesto en jewtube hablando de sus trolls.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Por cierto está bien CALBO el andoba.
> 
> Y tela del telar el último vidrio de 3 horas que ha puesto en jewtube hablando de sus trolls.





Véase el beso a Kassandra en 2:50:48


----------



## Archetet (11 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Véase el beso a Kassandra en 2:50:48



No me creo naa. Esas risitas que suelta en los momentos álgidos de sus historias, para mí son una confesión, implícita e involuntaria (falta de autocontrol) de sus mentiras.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Ago 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> No me creo naa. Esas risitas que suelta en los momentos álgidos de sus historias, para mí son una confesión, implícita e involuntaria (falta de autocontrol) de sus mentiras.



Lo que he deducido, y puedo estar equivocado o no, es que no tiene intención real de sustituir al esposo por Kassandra.


----------



## Desmond Humes (12 Ago 2022)

Por si algún día suena la flauta y llega a leer esto:

Yeims: *eres mongolo*. No puedes renegar constantemente de España y los españoles, y al mismo tiempo pretender que tu audiencia principal (españoles), se suscribiesen a tu Twitch, se apunten a tu Patreon, compren tus mierdi-libros, te den ciberlimosna, o lo que sea que nos quieres vender cada vez.
Échale huevos y empieza a emitir contenido hablando en inglés, a ver cuantos compatriotas norteamericanos aguantan tus mierdas más de cinco minutos... Es que da risa pensarlo

Estás mayor para esto. Tu mejor momento de esplendor y pujanza quedó atrás. Ya no eres un titán, eres un tipo disperso e inconsistente, incapaz de mantener un proyecto por varios meses, no hablemos ya de completarlo.
Por si fuera poco, tu carácter es cada vez más agrio y la en mayoría de "gracietas", te aseguro que te ríes tú solo.
No van a aparecer decenas de jóvenes seguidores para seguir con interés tus peleas virtuales con Vitukos y toda esa ristra de intelectuales. Los únicos que te seguimos (cada vez menos) somos los monguers que conseguiste atrapar cuando hacías buenas y entretenidas reviews sobre cine.

En definitiva: deja de tomarnos por subnormales. Se te ven las costuras a la legua.


----------



## workforfood (13 Ago 2022)

Todavía os creéis algo de la Kassandra de Krankenkroft a Nukenstein no veis que todo es un montaje y bastante malo. El tío le quiere dar salseo y poco más al tema para que vaya gente a Patreon.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Todavía os creéis algo de la Kassandra de Krankenkroft a Nukenstein no veis que todo es un montaje y bastante malo. El tío le quiere dar salseo y poco más al tema para que vaya gente a Patreon.



Puede ser.


----------



## Archetet (14 Ago 2022)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Por si algún día suena la flauta y llega a leer esto:
> 
> Yeims: *eres mongolo*. No puedes renegar constantemente de España y los españoles, y al mismo tiempo pretender que tu audiencia principal (españoles), se suscribiesen a tu Twitch, se apunten a tu Patreon, compren tus mierdi-libros, te den ciberlimosna, o lo que sea que nos quieres vender cada vez.
> Échale huevos y empieza a emitir contenido hablando en inglés, a ver cuantos compatriotas norteamericanos aguantan tus mierdas más de cinco minutos... Es que da risa pensarlo
> ...



Muy buen resumen.

Su audiencia está compuesta por cuarentones-cincuentones, de su quinta o un poco más jóvenes, ese espectro. Poco rascará de entre los jóvenes, acostumbrados a que se lo den todo esquematizado y mascado, entre los que no se estila seguir a gente que no sintetiza, y que hace vídeos larguísimos, dispersos. James tenía la ventaja de su parte cuando hablaba de películas antiguas y raras, que poca gente hablaba de ello, además tenía cierta gracia y pasión. Ahora intenta ser mainstream, y hay en la cola 5.000 tíos y tías intentando ser mainstream, con mejores medios, recursos, más presentables y más actualizados que él.

Lo de la nueva novia, pues viendo sus "antecedentes comprobados" (la ballena y el negro) me resulta difícil de creer que una veinteañera se enamore de un cincuentón sin demasiado oficio ni beneficio, fantasioso, sedentario, físicamente poco cuidado y con bastantes vicios. Pero todo puede ser. Según la propia descripción de James, la tía está loca. Le borra redes sociales y le monta pollos desvelando información privada en público. Pienso que la mercancía dañada termina juntándose con la mercancía dañada.


----------



## El Juani (14 Ago 2022)

No os creáis nada de este personaje.


----------



## octopodiforme (18 Ago 2022)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Échale huevos y empieza a emitir contenido hablando en inglés, a ver cuantos compatriotas norteamericanos aguantan tus mierdas más de cinco minutos... Es que da risa pensarlo


----------



## Mecanosfera (18 Ago 2022)

Yo desde que sigo a Occidentalimage ya paso de interesarme por lo que pueda hacer el botarate de James.


----------



## octopodiforme (18 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Yo desde que sigo a Occidentalimage ya paso de interesarme por lo que pueda hacer el botarate de James.



Ese se ha ido a vivir a México, relativamente cerca de James Wallestein.


----------



## Mecanosfera (18 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ese se ha ido a vivir a México, relativamente cerca de James Wallestein.



Me encanta su trabajo, lo hace simple y destila inteligencia, frikerío no subnormaloide, sensatez y mucha facilidad de palabra. Me veo todos sus videos,


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Ago 2022)

Nuevo capítulo de la serie: Kassandra Nukenstein ha dejado a James Wallestein, que con Kassandra o sin ella va a divorciarse de su esposo. Se ve viviendo solo y no le disgusta la idea.


----------



## Archetet (25 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Nuevo capítulo de la serie: Kassandra Nukenstein ha dejado a James Wallestein, que con Kassandra o sin ella va a divorciarse de su esposo. Se ve viviendo solo y no le disgusta la idea.



El vídeo ya no se ve. 

¿Realmente existió Kassandra? Hasta eso dudo.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ago 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> El vídeo ya no se ve.
> 
> ¿Realmente existió Kassandra? Hasta eso dudo.



Lo ha borrado Wallestein. En otras cuentas de fans han subido partes.

Mi teoría es que Kassandra existe y es una chica digamos que a su modo, como James.


----------



## Paulino (25 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Lo ha borrado Wallestein. En otras cuentas de fans han subido partes.
> 
> Mi teoría es que Kassandra existe y es una chica digamos que a su modo, como James.



En el vídeo se pegaba como dos horas divagando sobre el porqué la tal Casandra Krunkestein le había rechazado intercalándolo con otras pajas mentales de depresivo crónico mientras se bebía una botella entera de champán  . Personaje.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Ago 2022)

Paulino dijo:


> En el vídeo se pegaba como dos horas divagando sobre el porqué la tal Casandra Krunkestein le había rechazado intercalándolo con otras pajas mentales de depresivo crónico mientras se bebía una botella entera de champán  . Personaje.



Hay que tomárselo a cachondeo. ¡Personaje!


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## workforfood (29 Ago 2022)

Es todo una trola por eso lo ha borrado se está echando unas risas con su esposo negro. 

Nukenstein ----> NUKE

Su facebook todo inventado solo hay que ver el título de la url

cassandra.francmason









Kassandra Nukenstein


Kassandra Nukenstein está en Facebook. Únete a Facebook para conectar con Kassandra Nukenstein y otras personas que quizá conozcas. Facebook da a la gente el poder de compartir y hacer del mundo un...




www.facebook.com


----------



## octopodiforme (31 Ago 2022)

Atención porque la propia Kassandra ha comentado en este vídeo.


----------



## Archetet (4 Sep 2022)

Con el cambio de mes y la llegada de septiembre, su Patreon ha perdido 20 patrocinadores, de golpe. De 80 a 60, hace unos días, 55, ahora le ha subido algo.

Se demuestra que su techo está en 100, y que seguramente, sude tinta para alcanzarlo otra vez. Pero es que se juntan una periodicidad y compromiso pésimos (cuando te están pagando, no puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana, como sí puedes hacer cuando es por amor al arte) con una temática dispersa, mainstream y poco interesante, y con un estilo completamente somnífero, cada vez más disperso, más por las ramas, centrándose en salseos de su vida personal y creando contenido mínimo.

Mientras continúe en esas deficiencias, no va a conseguir nada.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Mientras continúe en esas deficiencias, no va a conseguir nada.



No volverá a sus orígenes. Hasta la sugerencia de que lo haga provoca una respuesta áspera por su parte. 

Por cierto, según un comentario de Kassandra que he leído, Wallestein habría querido lucrarse haciéndola desnudarse en OnlyFans.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (5 Sep 2022)

O es un fallo temporal, o Wallestein ha eliminado su Patreon: error 404, cuando entro.


----------



## Archetet (5 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> O es un fallo temporal, o Wallestein ha eliminado su Patreon: error 404, cuando entro.



Me da el mismo error que a ti. No me sorprendería nada que se hubiera largado, así lo hizo en Twich. Pero se supone (eso dice él, al menos) que tenía varias críticas ya pagadas que publicar, ¿no?

Puede que sea un fallo técnico, pero lleva ya horas igual. Acabo de entrar en el patreon de 3 personas a las que sigo en esa plataforma, sin problemas. Parece que es algo del patreon de Wallestein sin más.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Me da el mismo error que a ti. No me sorprendería nada que se hubiera largado, así lo hizo en Twich. Pero se supone (eso dice él, al menos) que tenía varias críticas ya pagadas que publicar, ¿no?
> 
> Puede que sea un fallo técnico, pero lleva ya horas igual. Acabo de entrar en el patreon de 3 personas a las que sigo en esa plataforma, sin problemas. Parece que es algo del patreon de Wallestein sin más.



He mirado el Patreon de Strongman Tarrako y funciona, de modo que he de pensar que Wallestein ha borrado el suyo.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Sep 2022)

Leo ahora que ha cambiado la dirección: James Wallestein is creating Video-críticas sobre películas y más! | Patreon


----------



## Paulino (5 Sep 2022)

A ver cuánto tarda en volver a estafar a sus suscriptores...


----------



## Woden (5 Sep 2022)

Este siempre hace lo mismo.


----------



## octopodiforme (12 Sep 2022)

"Cuando yo la conocí a ella hace 7 años, estaba muy delgada, 60 kg; ahora después de 7 años pesa el doble, 120 kg, y tiene una constitución como muy musculosa por naturaleza, y parece.. La ves desnuda y parece un portero de discoteca".


----------



## Woden (12 Sep 2022)

Amo


----------



## Archetet (12 Sep 2022)

Madre mía... recuerdo que cuando tenía el blog y su primer canal de Youtube, iba presumiendo de fucker y de molar más que nadie.


----------



## octopodiforme (12 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Madre mía... recuerdo que cuando tenía el blog y su primer canal de Youtube, iba presumiendo de fucker y de molar más que nadie.



Daba otra imagen. También ayudaba que en las fotos de entonces no se le veía tan acabado.


----------



## Paulino (12 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> "Cuando yo la conocí a ella hace 7 años, estaba muy delgada, 60 kg; ahora después de 7 años pesa el doble, 120 kg, y tiene una constitución como muy musculosa por naturaleza, y parece.. La ves desnuda y parece un portero de discoteca".



Pa mear y no echar gota lo de este tío.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Sep 2022)

Ha borrado casi todos sus vídeos de YouTube. Ha dejado 8 vídeos.

Había previsto algo así. Hace unas semanas que guardé los vídeos de la historia de su vida, que son bastante interesantes.


----------



## Archetet (16 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ha borrado casi todos sus vídeos de YouTube. Ha dejado 8 vídeos.
> 
> Había previsto algo así. Hace unas semanas que guardé los vídeos de la historia de su vida, que son bastante interesantes.



Lo acabo de mirar, y efectivamente, ha dejado solo 8 vídeos en su canal  Apoteósico.

Yo también me guardé algunos, me falta el último de su vida (creo que era el de USA, el cuarto). Son los únicos que tenía guardados, porque la verdad es que son los únicos interesantes que ha hecho en los últimos años. Estaría bien de poder recuperar esos vídeos y que alguien lo subiera.


----------



## Woden (16 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ha borrado casi todos sus vídeos de YouTube. Ha dejado 8 vídeos.
> 
> Había previsto algo así. Hace unas semanas que guardé los vídeos de la historia de su vida, que son bastante interesantes.



Este monguer siempre hace lo mismo. Que le vayan dando. Cuando vuelva a hacer vídeos de homeless en el coche me avisas.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Lo acabo de mirar, y efectivamente, ha dejado solo 8 vídeos en su canal  Apoteósico.
> 
> Yo también me guardé algunos, me falta el último de su vida (creo que era el de USA, el cuarto). Son los únicos que tenía guardados, porque la verdad es que son los únicos interesantes que ha hecho en los últimos años. Estaría bien de poder recuperar esos vídeos y que alguien lo subiera.







Otro que tuve cuidado de guardar fue el que hizo en los Fort Worth Water Gardens, donde se rodó _Logan's Run_ (1976).

El cuarto de la historia de su vida, en USA, si quieres te paso el link para descargarlo.


----------



## Paulino (16 Sep 2022)

Aquí uno de los videos recientes borrados, en el que habla del drama con la Samanta Krunkenstein. Alguien lo recuperó (un vídeo muy bueno );


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Lo acabo de mirar, y efectivamente, ha dejado solo 8 vídeos en su canal  Apoteósico.



Ahora solamente queda uno, el de su libro Superpendejo.


----------



## Paulino (17 Sep 2022)

Lo de la tipa esa le ha dejado más tocao si cabe.


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2022)

Paulino dijo:


> Lo de la tipa esa le ha dejado más tocao si cabe.



Si es mentira, sois más tontos que abundio esa tía no existe, es un montaje.
La url del facebook

cassandra.francmason


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1193144
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193145
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo apunte friki no tenía ni puta idea que se rodaron escenas de la Fuga de Logan en Fort Worth Water Gardens cerca de donde vive Wallestein, ese vídeo no lo he visto.


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2022)

James sigue su tónica borrar todo. Siempre ha hecho lo mismo cientos de vídeos con miles de horas a la basura, a lo mejor los piensa subir a Patreon los mejores las recopilaciones que tiene de sagas y actores.


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2022)

Creo que James ha salido muy decepcionado de youtube ya dijo que en los meses buenos sacaba 20$ al mes cuando hay canales que son de contenido no mejores que Wallestein con 2000 $ mensuales. Youtube premia a algunos canales o los pone de moda y la mayoría les da alpiste. Con el esfuerzo que le ha echado Wallestein se tendría que haber sacado al menos 600 $ mensuales. Creo que es un modo de venganza y lo ha borrado todo.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Creo que James ha salido muy decepcionado de youtube ya dijo que en los meses buenos sacaba 20$ al mes cuando hay canales que son de contenido no mejores que Wallestein con 2000 $ mensuales. Youtube premia a algunos canales o los pone de moda y la mayoría les da alpiste. Con el esfuerzo que le ha echado Wallestein se tendría que haber sacado al menos 600 $ mensuales. Creo que es un modo de venganza y lo ha borrado todo.



No descartaría que lo de Kassandra sea verdad y la razón de estos movimientos.


----------



## Anonimo23 (19 Sep 2022)

ostia puta HA BORRADO TODO, menos el video del ÚNICO libro que tiene ( de los 20 que estaba escribiendo ) en plan promocional y ya

Qué coño le ha pasado? ahora que va a hacer?

quien coño se va a meter en su patreon si no lo conoce nadie?

a tomar por culo el video del arnol de 5 horas


----------



## Paulino (19 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si es mentira, sois más tontos que abundio esa tía no existe, es un montaje.
> La url del facebook
> 
> cassandra.francmason



Sí me lo creo, sí. Lo de francmason es una gilipollez que podría haber puesto la tipa, igual que se puede haber puesto un seudónimo como nombre artístico.

Me creo que la tía esta pueda haber sido seguidora de sus vídeos y hayan tenido alguna interacción que haya provocado las fantasías sin medida de Wallenstein. El tipo está casado con un hombre travestido al que ha llamado durante años "mi mujer" y sus confesiones acerca de su relación en el vídeo que pusieron aquí y que está ahora oculto son de lo más sinceras (seguramente proviene de una conversación con la tal Casandra).


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2022)

Paulino dijo:


> Sí me lo creo, sí. Lo de francmason es una gilipollez que podría haber puesto la tipa, igual que se puede haber puesto un seudónimo como nombre artístico.
> 
> Me creo que la tía esta pueda haber sido seguidora de sus vídeos y hayan tenido alguna interacción que haya provocado las fantasías sin medida de Wallenstein. El tipo está casado con un hombre travestido al que ha llamado durante años "mi mujer" y sus confesiones acerca de su relación en el vídeo que pusieron aquí y que está ahora oculto son de lo más sinceras (seguramente proviene de una conversación con la tal Casandra).




El apellido nukenstein no existe porque es un fake derivado de NUKE.

Pero bueno el facebook es falso, nukenstein no existe.

Pero hablando de Wallestein es que se ha rebotado con todo, habrá mandado decenas de guiones a productoras de Hollywood y no le habrán hecho ni caso, es cuando empezó con las trolas de rodar películas que tenía varias ya en producción como la película de terror, con Arnold Schwarzenegger, luego empezó jugando videojuegos en twitch plataforma que también se largó porque no sacó nada y también contó la trola que tenía el guión de un videojuego en producción en China y que iba a viajar a China para controlar la edición del juego. Al final al ver que youtube le daba alpiste ha hecho un corte de mangas y lo ha borrado todo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Sep 2022)

A estas alturas, armengol es simplemente un enfermo mental al nivel de @atasco


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A estas alturas, armengol es simplemente un enfermo mental al nivel de @atasco




Walle*stein*-Nuken*stein. *
Lo poco de verdad que hay es que el tío vive con el transexual negro y deben de estar apurados de pasta.


----------



## Paulino (19 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Walle*stein*-Nuken*stein. *
> Lo poco de verdad que hay es que el tío vive con el transexual negro y deben de estar apurados de pasta.



Y qué coño va a ganar con esas historias. Que es mentiroso compulsivo lo sabe cualquiera que haya visto varios vídeos de él.

Lo que está es más quemao que la pipa de un indio y el punto de inflexión de sus últimas idas de olla habrá sido el conocer a la tía ésta con la que habrá fantaseado con que sea una vía de escape y un rayo de esperanza en su triste vida.


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2022)

Paulino dijo:


> Y qué coño va a ganar con esas historias. Que es mentiroso compulsivo lo sabe cualquiera que haya visto varios vídeos de él.
> 
> Lo que está es más quemao que la pipa de un indio y el punto de inflexión de sus últimas idas de olla habrá sido el conocer a la tía ésta con la que habrá fantaseado con que sea una vía de escape y un rayo de esperanza en su triste vida.



O sea que todo es mentira pero lo de la tía no. Lo que ha hecho ahora borrar todo, lo ha hecho varias veces este era su tercer o cuarto canal. Y te añado cuando hizo el vídeo ese famoso de que se había enamorado y que lo había dejado con su esposo alguien cogió un trozo y se le ve a cámara lenta que se está riendo literalmente.


----------



## Woden (19 Sep 2022)

Wallestein sistemáticamente hace lo mismo, borra su canal con excusas peregrinas, como que su primera mujer se lo iba a quitar, o directamente sin dar ninguna explicación.
Yo no me creo nada a estas alturas. Facta, non verba.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 Sep 2022)

Es sabio ser cauteloso, escéptico, en todo lo referente a Wallestein, pero como he dicho, si tengo que elegir entre que lo de Kassandra es un montaje o es un romance que le ha salido mal, he de decantarme por lo segundo. Todo lo que se ha publicado lo deja en bastante mal lugar y me parece más improvisado que preparado.


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Paulino (19 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


>


----------



## Desmond Humes (19 Sep 2022)

Si hubiese borrado todos los vídeos, yo creo que directamente habría eliminado su canal. Los habrá puesto en privado.
Otro motivo más para hablar de su persona y sus idas de olla, y no de su contenido ni de las razones por los que uno podría suscribirse a su Patreon...
Se ha convertido en su propia parodia.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 Sep 2022)

Desmond Humes dijo:


> Si hubiese borrado todos los vídeos, yo creo que directamente habría eliminado su canal. Los habrá puesto en privado.
> Otro motivo más para hablar de su persona y sus idas de olla, y no de su contenido ni de las razones por los que uno podría suscribirse a su Patreon...
> Se ha convertido en su propia parodia.






De la nueva descripción de su canal de YouTube se concluye que pretende dedicarlo exclusivamente al cine. 

Ha borrado los links a las redes sociales que nunca usaba salvo para poner links a sus vídeos, si los ponía.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (22 Sep 2022)

James Wallestein es una especie de Torrente de la crítica cinematográfica, ha sido más conocido por sus troperías y sus desventuras que por sus opiones sobre cine. Aunque el tipo es más inteligente de lo que la gente cree y tiene una cultura cinematográfica extensa. A mí me parece una lástima que sus vídeos hayan desparecido.


----------



## octopodiforme (22 Sep 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Aunque el tipo es más inteligente de lo que la gente cree



Lo que pasa es que subestima la inteligencia de los demás.


----------



## octopodiforme (22 Sep 2022)

Ha tenido problemas económicos. Una semana comiendo un bocadillo diario. También una pequeña depresión, un par de días llorando.


----------



## Desmond Humes (22 Sep 2022)

Lo dicho, no ha borrado los vídeos de su canal, estarán disponibles para los que se hagan miembros y pasen por caja.
Grande James, hay que rebañar hasta el último centavo


----------



## workforfood (22 Sep 2022)

Lo que dije James anda flojo de pasta quiere que la gente se suscriba lo que no entiende es que canales gratis de críticas de cine YouTube está lleno, que poca gente va a pagar por ello. Y como ha dicho sigue con su esposo transexual ni un comentario al rollo de kassandra. En youtube hay gente que saca mucho dinero solo con la publicidad, pero la mayoría alpiste y se hace por hobby. James lo que pasa, que lo que quiere lo podría haber hecho con la temporada del coche pero pedir suscripciones por críticas de cine es que muy poca gente va a pagar, su techo en Patreon son 100 y pico pero bajaron porque dejó tirado el canal y ahora vuelve a pedir suscriptores.


----------



## Paulino (22 Sep 2022)

Le habría ido mejor si no hubiera tomado por gilipollas a sus suscriptores de pago y no los hubiera dejado colgados sin decir nada durante meses.

Aunque entre eso y que les cuente que está desarrollando un videojuego revolucionario, que va a dirigir 5 superproducciones en hollywood donde se rifan sus guiones y no sé qué historias más, no de qué forma les toma más por subnormales.


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2022)

Es que James quiere sacar dinero pero todavía no se ha enterado que la masa que le seguía ha desaparecido hace tiempo, en forocarros la mayoría no sabe ni quién es cuando el fenómeno wallestein salió de allí (la temporada del coche), y eso ya desapareció. Que ahora esté de cibermendigo pues todavía no sabe como funciona intenet ni youtube ni nada. La mayoría o lo hace gratis o por alpiste que la gente le da igual si cierra o no, y por supuesto ante la alternativa que quiera sacar dinero y youtube no le da nada la mayoría cierra o deja de hacer vídeos o baja la frecuencia, pero como la mayoría lo hace por hobby pues youtube sigue con un enorme contenido. En patreon no sé lo que funciona pero ya digo que para que la gente done debe ser un canal de youtube con muchísima más gente y que no abras el canal de patreon y al poco dejas de hacer vídeos y cambiando la url. Y lo de twich se fue para haber si sacaba pasta como vio que sacaba menos que en youtube se largó y en patreon me supongo que hará lo mismo.

El tío se piensa que todavía tiene muchos seguidores y no sabe que casi todo el mundo se ha ido, mucha gente no borra la suscripción por pereza, que esos seguidores que tiene en youtube son de hace tiempo. Que el tío se piense que por sacar contenido variado de comer en restaurantes o pizzas alguien va a pagar es un poco de risa cuando la gente no afloja ni a gente que paga de su bolsillo un viaje a Siberia para hacer vídeos de turismo, alguno les sale bien y youtube les paga 2000$ pero si espera que los suscriptores le paguen el viaje no sale de su pueblo.


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2022)

Cuántos canales ha abierto y cerrado a lo largo de los años? Y sigue recayendo en sus cagadas.
Así es difícil que la gente continúe viendo sus mierdas. Yo dejé de seguir sus críticas por esta inconstancia suya. Lo único que veo de vez en cuando porque me gusta ver a la gente regodeándose en su crapulencia son los videos sobre su vida y movidas, a cual más sórdida.


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Cuántos canales ha abierto y cerrado a lo largo de los años? Y sigue recayendo en sus cagadas.
> Así es difícil que la gente continúe viendo sus mierdas. Yo dejé de seguir sus críticas por esta inconstancia suya. Lo único que veo de vez en cuando porque me gusta ver a la gente regodeándose en su crapulencia son los videos sobre su vida y movidas, a cual más sórdida.



Es que no he visto ni los vídeos que alguien sacó por la cara de patreon a mí el cine actual me importa dos narices y si tengo la suscripción activa es por si sigue con la historia de su vida, lo demás eran interesantes las sagas que sacó de Arnold Schwarzenegger de Sylvester Stallone, y cosas así bien trabajadas, pero pagar por una película que ni pienso ver.... Vive del pasado eso se nota un montón. La gente es muy rata, y no se da cuenta que la gente le cuesta hasta suscribirse a un canal gratuitamente porque le da pereza o porque no quiere que luego el algoritmo está recoméndandole todo el rato vídeos de ese canal porque la gente busca variedad e ir cambiando, los cinéfilos de james se han ido a otros canales de cine, pero él no se quiere dar cuenta.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Sep 2022)

La falta de motivación se nota mucho, muchísimo. Ya no disfruta haciendo vídeos. En los primeros años disfrutaba. Eso se transmite.

Ahora solamente habla de dinero. De su dinero.


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2022)

James tuvo una temporada que era el black alien de forocoches o la morsa de burbuja, pero ahora ni saben quién es, y black alien del subidón del año pasado y este ya la gente se ha cansado y está bajando un montón. Tuvo su momento ahora no sé si en la época de cuando estaba en el coche existía patreon ahí hubiera sacado 1000 suscriptores en un momento, pero los vídeos que le catapultaron a la fama va y los borró todos, tuvo su momento y pasó pero no se quiere dar cuenta se cree que con chorradas como la Kassandra y polladas por el estilo va a recuperar algo.


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2022)

Alcanzó su cima cuando grababa en el coche, a partir de ahí se fue al carajo.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Alcanzó su cima cuando grababa en el coche, a partir de ahí se fue al carajo.



Incluso físicamente se le notaba mejor.


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Incluso físicamente se le notaba mejor.



Sí, y pese a las circunstancias, se le veía motivado a hacer vídeos.


----------



## Archetet (23 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La falta de motivación se nota mucho, muchísimo. Ya no disfruta haciendo vídeos. En los primeros años disfrutaba. Eso se transmite.
> 
> Ahora solamente habla de dinero. De su dinero.



En aquellos vídeos se notaban dos cosas: primero, que sabía de cine, y segundo, que le apasionaba el cine, y compartir sus anécdotas y conocimientos. Ninguna de esas cosas las trasmite ya en sus vídeos actuales, que giran en torno al dinero que espera ganar, lo malos que son los que no le pagan, y en general, lo injusta que es la vida con él. ¿Quien va a tirarse horas y horas escuchando llorar a un cincuentón egoísta, máxime cuando después de tantos años, queda claro que la mayoría de sus problemas los causa él mismo?

Aquellas críticas que hacía de películas de serie B, contando cómo las había visto de niño, en tal canal de tv o en tal videoclub, conseguían transmitirme ese cariño, esa nostalgia. Ahora, cero.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> En aquellos vídeos se notaban dos cosas: primero, que sabía de cine, y segundo, que le apasionaba el cine, y compartir sus anécdotas y conocimientos.



No me da ninguna vergüenza admitir que cuando descubrí su blog Dimensión Fantástica, antes de que empezara con YouTube, me quedé flipando, impresionado con las películas que criticaba y con cómo las criticaba. Un fenómeno aun cuando hubiera aspectos de su persona que no me agradaban, como su tendencia a la zafiedad.

La primera decepción que me llevé fue cuando sacó su libro, creo que _Terror en el Fin del Mundo_, y solamente vendió uno. Montó en cólera y arremetió contra sus seguidores. ¡Ahora me río pero entonces me quedé atónito!


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (23 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La falta de motivación se nota mucho, muchísimo. Ya no disfruta haciendo vídeos. En los primeros años disfrutaba. Eso se transmite.
> 
> Ahora solamente habla de dinero. De su dinero.



Precisamente cuando algo no te motiva es cuando tienes el dinero más presente. Evidentemente. A mí también me gustaba más.

También empezó hace 10 años, lo que te motiva ahora no tiene porqué hacerlo 10 años después. Ha pasado por muchas y Youtube lejos de gratificarle económicamente le ha dado migajas a cambio de convertirse en un blanco para muchos. Es entendible.


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No me da ninguna vergüenza admitir que cuando descubrí su blog Dimensión Fantástica, antes de que empezara con YouTube, me quedé flipando, impresionado con las películas que criticaba y con cómo las criticaba. Un fenómeno aun cuando hubiera aspectos de su persona que no me agradaban, como su tendencia a la zafiedad.
> 
> La primera decepción que me llevé fue cuando sacó su libro, creo que _Terror en el Fin del Mundo_, y solamente vendió uno. Montó en cólera y arremetió contra sus seguidores. ¡Ahora me río pero entonces me quedé atónito!



Eso ya se ha hablado pero imagínate tirarte meses, 8 horas diarias para ver una venta que a lo mejor la hizo él mismo para comprobar si funcionaba el sistema yo creo que no se da cuenta del nivel de ratismo que hay en España y en sudamérica la cultura no vende nada de ahí pasó a escribir los libros en inglés. La gente es muy rata, si youtube no te funciona menos lo va a hacer Patreon la gente usa patreon como complemento pero ni de lejos como su principal fuente de ingresos. Espero que no se rebote ahora y vea que después de su vídeo de una hora ha aumentado un suscriptor su patreon.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Sep 2022)

Debería volver a vivir en el coche y hacer vídeos conjuntos con el lobo estepario. Mitad crítica de cine, mitad crítica social.


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Debería volver a vivir en el coche y hacer vídeos conjuntos con el lobo estepario. Mitad crítica de cine, mitad crítica social.



Lobo estepario no monetiza nada, le da igual el dinero es incompatible con James uno hablando de los chemtrails y las vacunas y el otro donadme dinero, dinero, vamos solo es un dólar al mes, youtube se queda con el 30%.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lobo estepario no monetiza nada, le da igual el dinero es incompatible con James uno hablando de los chemtrails y las vacunas y el otro donadme dinero, dinero, vamos solo es un dólar al mes, youtube se queda con el 30%.



A James le censuraron un libro sobre vacunas, si recuerdo bien.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (23 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> A James le censuraron un libro sobre vacunas, si recuerdo bien.



¿Qué libro? ¿te acuerdas del título?


----------



## Desmond Humes (23 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> antes de que empezara con YouTube, me quedé flipando, impresionado con las películas que criticaba y con cómo las criticaba. Un fenómeno aun cuando hubiera aspectos de su persona que no me agradaban, como su tendencia a la zafiedad.



Así es. Lo que sucede también es que ya no tiene un Predator, un Rambo, un Terminator que comentar. Esas críticas ya están hechas, y ese cine ya no va a volver. 
Él mismo se da cuenta, por eso ahora intenta mendigar con efecto retroactivo: _"He estado diez años haciendo críticas, ¿qué os cuesta apoyarme ahora con un dólar...?_
Yo soy uno de esos hijoeputas que él menciona, de los que disfruta más viéndole dando tumbos,que escuchando su crítica de una serie de Netflix.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Sep 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> ¿Qué libro? ¿te acuerdas del título?



No. Hizo un vídeo sobre la censura de ese libro pero no recuerdo el título.


----------



## octopodiforme (24 Sep 2022)

_Leaving Las Vegas_


----------



## Anonimo23 (24 Sep 2022)

está reventao el pobre, nunca debió haber borrado os 500 videos que tenia del primer canal


----------



## Archetet (24 Sep 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> está reventao el pobre, nunca debió haber borrado os 500 videos que tenia del primer canal



Según su versión, esos vídeos se perdieron porque su mujer le quitó el canal de Youtube original y hasta después del juicio para divorciarse no podría recuperarlos. Eso fue lo que dijo entonces. Pero luego, cuando la gente le ha pedido, años después, que los resuba, él dice que no los resube porque "son una mierda".


----------



## octopodiforme (24 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Según su versión, esos vídeos se perdieron porque su mujer le quitó el canal de Youtube original y hasta después del juicio para divorciarse no podría recuperarlos. Eso fue lo que dijo entonces. Pero luego, cuando la gente le ha pedido, años después, que los resuba, él dice que no los resube porque "son una mierda".



Los borró él porque quiso. Sí ha dicho repetidamente que litigaron por el canal pero no que la exmujer le borrara los vídeos, si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## Woden (24 Sep 2022)

Además, no me creo una mierda de lo del litigio. Borraria alguno de los que contaba sus mierdas personales como mucho para que no le perjudicara en el divorcio, pero el canal lo borro porque quiso.


----------



## octopodiforme (24 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Además, no me creo una mierda de lo del litigio. Borraria alguno de los que contaba sus mierdas personales como mucho para que no le perjudicara en el divorcio, pero el canal lo borro porque quiso.



Es sospechoso pero como obtenían algunos, pocos, ingresos de YouTube, quizá la exmujer yonqui quiso sacar algo de ahí.


----------



## Woden (24 Sep 2022)

Si sacaría una mierda. James nunca ha tenido mucho mas de 20.000 suscriptores y eso no da ni para un café.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Si sacaría una mierda. James nunca ha tenido mucho mas de 20.000 suscriptores y eso no da ni para un café.



Pero la ex vendía —literalmente— hasta los anillos del padre en su lecho de muerte.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Sep 2022)

Me quedo con los vídeos del principio, de 5-20 minutos, de películas poco o relativamente poco conocidas.

Una de sus quejas que menos comparto es la del trabajo que le lleva hacer vídeos; ¿quién le obliga a hacerlos de 4 o 5 horas?


----------



## Woden (25 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Pero la ex vendía —literalmente— hasta los anillos del padre en su lecho de muerte.



Cierto, si hemos de creer a James.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Cierto, si hemos de creer a James.



Eso me lo creo. Concuerda con toda la narrativa sobre la ex.

Me pregunto si sabía lo gorda que estaba cuando quedaron en que ella viajara a Andorra a conocerle. Supongo que sí.


----------



## Archetet (25 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Eso me lo creo. Concuerda con toda la narrativa sobre la ex.
> 
> Me pregunto si sabía lo gorda que estaba cuando quedaron en que ella viajara a Andorra a conocerle. Supongo que sí.



Según sus vídeos, cuando se conocieron, ella era delgada. Engordó cuando se fueron a vivir a USA. Y luego cuando he visto alguna foto suya posterior, ha perdido bastante peso, así que lo veo factible.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Sep 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Según sus vídeos, cuando se conocieron, ella era delgada. Engordó cuando se fueron a vivir a USA. Y luego cuando he visto alguna foto suya posterior, ha perdido bastante peso, así que lo veo factible.



No puede ser porque se casaron en Andorra, las fotos de la boda circulaban por ahí y ella ya estaba inmensa, ¡inmensa!


----------



## workforfood (10 Oct 2022)

El James ni se entera el canal de youtube pone el enlace antiguo de patreon, ni lo ha modificado, y al entrar te da error y en Patreon algunos vídeos se pueden ver enteros, los más recientes. Además no sé si lo habéis notado pero se le está quedando la cara de Borbón, como que la nariz le ha crecido y los ojos se le han hundido.

Antiguo James







Actual James


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El James ni se entera el canal de youtube pone el enlace antiguo de patreon, ni lo ha modificado, y al entrar te da error y en Patreon algunos vídeos se pueden ver enteros, los más recientes. Además no sé si lo habéis notado pero se le está quedando la cara de Borbón, como que la nariz le ha crecido y los ojos se le han hundido.
> 
> Antiguo James
> 
> ...



En uno de sus últimos vídeos dijo que Patreon estaría abierto a todos durante un mes, o algo así.


----------



## octopodiforme (18 Nov 2022)

Otra vez lleva ya casi un mes sin dar señales de vida, sin subir nada pese a que había dicho que empezaría a producir vídeos con más fuerza.


----------



## Paulino (18 Nov 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Otra vez lleva ya casi un mes sin dar señales de vida, sin subir nada pese a que había dicho que empezaría a producir vídeos con más fuerza.



Jaja... a ver su siguiente escusa. Y eso que se había pillado una mesa de mezclas, micro, cámara...


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (18 Nov 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Otra vez lleva ya casi un mes sin dar señales de vida, sin subir nada pese a que había dicho que empezaría a producir vídeos con más fuerza.



Lo de este tío es simplemente, que es un vago. Joder, el enlace de Patreon que tiene en Youtube sigue llevándote a su antiguo Patreon (ya extinto) en vez de al nuevo, y su última crítica (hace 3 semanas, ya) tiene el título mal escrito en Youtube ("Blak" Adams en vez de Black Adams). Ha tenido 3 semanas para darse cuenta. 

La impresión que da es de cero ganas, que solo espera ver cuanta gente le da algo de dinero a cambio de nada, cero esfuerzo por su parte, solo insultar y llorar cuando se le caen los mecenas. Joder, la gente te está pagando porque se supone que eres un creador, los creadores "crean" contenido. Su falta de implicación, ganas y talento hacen que no me crea que realmente tiene a 60 mecenas dándole pasta.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (26 Nov 2022)

Se cumple un mes sin dar señales de vida ni subir ningún tipo de contenido. Se vienen 3 o 4 vídeos de 2 horas contando su vida y llorando, y gancho hasta la siguiente. Que pena todo.


----------



## Anonimo23 (26 Nov 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Se cumple un mes sin dar señales de vida ni subir ningún tipo de contenido. Se vienen 3 o 4 vídeos de 2 horas contando su vida y llorando, y gancho hasta la siguiente. Que pena todo.



le va a rachas por lo que veo, joder con lo bueno que era su canal original, que tio más gilipollas por borrarlo, puto maricon


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Nov 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> le va a rachas por lo que veo, joder con lo bueno que era su canal original, que tio más gilipollas por borrarlo, puto maricon



Si hiciera noches de Twitch los viernes analizando películas, se hartaba a ganar dinero
1hora de análisis otra de debate y estaría viviendo de currar 4 días a la semana.

Canal desde 0 sin gaming y sin cabeza huevo, con sus papeles y su vodka


----------



## Anonimo23 (26 Nov 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si hiciera noches de Twitch los viernes analizando películas, se hartaba a ganar dinero
> 1hora de análisis otra de debate y estaría viviendo de currar 4 días a la semana.
> 
> Canal desde 0 sin gaming y sin cabeza huevo, con sus papeles y su vodka



ya tio y luego resubir los directos como criticas, el que puede subir videos de horas en youtube, pero twich no le acababa de molar, pero es que verlo jugar era............. muy malo y mira que se dejó pasta en el setup


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Nov 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> ya tio y luego resubir los directos como criticas, el que puede subir videos de horas en youtube, pero twich no le acababa de molar, pero es que verlo jugar era............. muy malo y mira que se dejó pasta en el setup



Es tonto del culo


----------



## workforfood (1 Dic 2022)

Wallestein tiene multiverso en youtube. Los que decís que se tira meses sin subir vídeos lo hace todos los años, cuando le montaron la broma que murió por covid el tío no fue capaz de escribir una palabra para desmentirlo, después de 4 meses hizo un vídeo. O sea que se tire un mes sin subir nada es muy normal en Walllestein.


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Dic 2022)

En silencio y el contador bajando a 53 patreons...


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (3 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> En silencio y el contador bajando a 53 patreons...



Tengo que ver yo los números. No me creo que sean tantos mecenas aún. 53 personas pagando por absolutamente nada, en estos tiempos inseguros y jodidos... no me lo creo.


----------



## El Broncaso (4 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si hiciera noches de Twitch los viernes analizando películas, se hartaba a ganar dinero
> 1hora de análisis otra de debate y estaría viviendo de currar 4 días a la semana.
> 
> Canal desde 0 sin gaming y sin cabeza huevo, con sus papeles y su vodka



Difícil, en su día cuando hacía twitch el tío se mosqueo y llegó a prohibir que le hicieran preguntas sobre películas. ¿Como se puede ir de crítico de cine y que te moleste que la gente te pregunte por cine?.

Yo creo que tiene dos problemas, el primero es que tiene pinta de que el de la peluca le debe de tener bien enfilado y le debe de poner a trabajar a tope de vez en cuando para traer algo de pasta a casa, y lo segundo es que debe de tener el ego por las nubes y es incapaz de aceptar que la gente quiera oír en principio sus críticas sin pagar o sin tener que deberle algo y cuando ve que hace las críticas y no tiene a todo cristo comiéndole el culo o apuntándose al Patreon ya se le quitan las ganas.


----------



## frenlib (4 Dic 2022)

Es un estafador, huyó de Andorra por fraude. Y también estafa a sus donantes aunque bueno, hay que ser muy subnormal para donarle. Mi canal cutre de razas humanas y antropología paco tiene más suscriptores que su mierda de canal.


----------



## Paulino (4 Dic 2022)

A ver, una cosa es hacer vídeos de forma espontánea casi como vía de escape y subirse un poco el ego y otra es hacerlo de forma preparada y sistemática y teniendo claro el objetivo que se tiene (y teniendo suscriptores de pago, lógicamente es un compromiso y un insulto hacia ellos no cumplir). 

Lo primero es un aficionado, lo segundo es lo que hacen muchos de los que él se pregunta qué tienen ellos que no tenga él.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Dic 2022)

Huyo de españa y tiene cosas pendientes judiciales ,con la pasta se fue a Texas
Alli se invento una vida y se caso con una super-obesa
Desde lo echo la gorda rubia que lo mantenia y se divorcio.







Empezo a hacer videos en el vw jetta ( curioso nombre) criticando a la Ex








Pidio dinero para unos audifonos que se habian quedado en casa de su EX-gorda
Ahi me di cuenta que el pedazo de vago este, es un estafador profesional , borro toda esa etapa de dar lastima en plan lobo estepario pedigueño ambulando y durmiendo en el coche.
Despues se fue a vivir con *el negro que le dejaria el ojete como un tunel suizo *y mintiendo que estaba con una tia.







Una pena porque me entretenian sus interminables criticas y compartia muchas de ellas.

pero el señor *Francisco Armengol Abella Cabrera* es UN PRESUNTO ESTAFADOR PROFESIONAL


----------



## Albion (4 Dic 2022)

No se puede negar que tiene un gusto exquisito a la hora de escoger pareja.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (4 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> pero el señor *Francisco Armengol Abella Cabrera* es UN ESTAFADOR PROFESIONAL



Un respeto para los estafadores profesionales. Este es un aficionado nivel paco. De hecho yo lo tengo calado desde antes de lo del coche. Desde que sacó su primer libro, nadie lo compró, y se volvió completamente loco, insultando a sus seguidores y dando un espectáculo más propio de niño pequeño, que de hombre adulto.


----------



## Desmond Humes (4 Dic 2022)

El motivo de que aún tenga seguidores en patreon seguramente se deba a que la gente al otro lado del charco ve a este personaje desde una óptica diferente a la nuestra.
Quizá les resulte gracioso el personaje y consideren que es "muy guay y molón" apoyar el universo wallesteniano.

En cambio aquí, nos gustará más o menos el amigo James, pero ya no creemos en Papá Noel y le vemos tal como es.


----------



## frenlib (5 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



JODEEEEERRRRRRRRRR, BRUTAL


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (10 Dic 2022)

Albion dijo:


> No se puede negar que tiene un gusto exquisito a la hora de escoger pareja.



No creo que pueda escoger, sinceramente. 

Me parecen muy interesantes, desde el punto de vista psicológico, los primeros vídeos de su vida, en los que cuenta su infancia y adolescencia. Creo que son los que menos mentiras (deliberadas o subconscientes) contienen. James era un niño fantasioso, solitario e introvertido, que no competía, ni formaba parte de la masa social de su entorno. No es que no fuese un "posicionadito" es que no estaba ni en la parte final del ranking.

Y creo que sigue siendo exactamente igual. Los mismos problemas que de infante, sumados a malos vicios de adulto.


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Dic 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> James era un niño fantasioso, solitario e introvertido, que no competía, ni formaba parte de la masa social de su entorno.



Y débil, víctima crónica del bullying.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (11 Dic 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> No creo que pueda escoger, sinceramente.
> 
> Me parecen muy interesantes, desde el punto de vista psicológico, los primeros vídeos de su vida, en los que cuenta su infancia y adolescencia. Creo que son los que menos mentiras (deliberadas o subconscientes) contienen. James era un niño fantasioso, solitario e introvertido, que no competía, ni formaba parte de la masa social de su entorno. No es que no fuese un "posicionadito" es que no estaba ni en la parte final del ranking.
> 
> Y creo que sigue siendo exactamente igual. Los mismos problemas que de infante, sumados a malos vicios de adulto.



A alguien con una vida social plena no le da por convertirse en un friki del cine como él, a lo sumo en ver las tres pelis de moda de cada año.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (21 Dic 2022)

Están a punto de cumplirse 2 meses sin noticias de Wally, cero actividad. Y se supone que tiene a 53 mecenas pagando por nada


----------



## octopodiforme (21 Dic 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Están a punto de cumplirse 2 meses sin noticias de Wally, cero actividad. Y se supone que tiene a 53 mecenas pagando por nada



Ya no es que no suba vídeos es que, como hace siempre, ni se digna en contestar a quienes le preguntan cómo le va.


----------



## workforfood (22 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ya no es que no suba vídeos es que, como hace siempre, ni se digna en contestar a quienes le preguntan cómo le va.



Eso lo ha hecho siempre. Su relación con sus suscriptores siempre ha sido nula. Va por libre y por eso nunca ha aprovechado el empuje que ha tenido como la temporada del coche y otra cosa el sabe que trabajando de camarero unas horas saca lo que le da youtube y patreon en todo el mes. Es una persona que se venga así, otros canales se sacan un sueldo y James como dijo sacaba 20 € al mes matándose con vídeos supertrabajados. Pero estad sentados que esto va para largo, antes puso la excusa del libro a lo mejor se ha separado de su pareja, lo dejó caer antes.


----------



## octopodiforme (22 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero estad sentados que esto va para largo, antes puso la excusa del libro a lo mejor se ha separado de su pareja, lo dejó caer antes.



Eso es lo que he pensado estos días, que quizá la próxima vez que salga nos cuente que se ha separado y mudado.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Dic 2022)

Aquí hay mucho triglicérdido suelto.


----------



## workforfood (22 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Eso es lo que he pensado estos días, que quizá la próxima vez que salga nos cuente que se ha separado y mudado.




James tiene pinta de WASP aquí con su mujer.






lo que pasa que es bajito pero creo que se podía haber juntado con una tía no como su anterior esposa, alguien mejor pero parece que le van negras y transexuales, que este tío en texas no podía haber juntado con una tía friki, hasta con una mexicana emigrante. No sé es que ahora como se está viendo el cartón, cada vez se parece más a esto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

Me llaman bellota....el bellotas...


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Ene 2023)

Empieza el 2023 con 46 patrons.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (2 Ene 2023)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Empieza el 2023 con 46 patrons.



Y me siguen pareciendo muchos para alguien que lleva 2 meses y pico sin actividad.


----------



## octopodiforme (2 Ene 2023)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Y me siguen pareciendo muchos para alguien que lleva 2 meses y pico sin actividad.



Deben ser lo que Wallestein llama verdaderos fans.


----------



## Paulino (2 Ene 2023)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Y me siguen pareciendo muchos para alguien que lleva 2 meses y pico sin actividad.



Ya te digo. Flipante que sigan pagando la cuota aunque sea simbólica. Hay que ser tonto del culo.


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Ene 2023)

Paulino dijo:


> Ya te digo. Flipante que sigan pagando la cuota aunque sea simbólica. Hay que ser tonto del culo.



Familiares y otros allegados. Queda feo pasar del "primo tonto" que te ha llamado pidiendo ayuda.


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Ene 2023)

Ha dado prueba de vida.


----------



## Paulino (8 Ene 2023)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320858
> 
> 
> Ha dado prueba de vida.



A ver qué milongas se inventa ahora.


----------



## El Broncaso (Miércoles a la(s) 7:01 PM)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320858
> 
> 
> Ha dado prueba de vida.



Pues acabo de mirar en Google y dicen que Ron Jeremy tiene demencia, se entenderían muchas cosas,


----------



## octopodiforme (Miércoles a la(s) 8:01 PM)

El Broncaso dijo:


> Pues acabo de mirar en Google y dicen que Ron Jeremy tiene demencia, se entenderían muchas cosas,



Puede que se haya confundido y que quisiera decir Jeremy Renner.


----------



## pandiella (Miércoles a la(s) 8:12 PM)

quien es este? un forero?


----------

